# other things



## elody21 (May 22, 2009)

This is a group of items other than pens I have made. Alice


I guess I should have said what the materials were. The tall vase is Yew. Tough to work with when dry! and by the way,---   poisenness(sp?)
Item to the left is box elder and ebony. The next smaller vase is made from lilac, ebony and a cabachon of some sort of stone. The next one is cottonwood spalted and a bear to turn because it tears out very easy. The finial is ebony, lovely wood to work with, as we all know!
Alice


----------



## darrenjttu (May 22, 2009)

What kinda finish did you use?


----------



## jkeithrussell (May 22, 2009)

They look great.  I just got a Barracuda system and I can't wait to find time to start learning how to turn bowls and such.  Good work.


----------



## mitchm (May 22, 2009)

Alice, stunning collection!! All are superb....awesome work on the 2 vessels with finials! 

Where are the Corian finials? :biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (May 22, 2009)

Wow, Alice!


----------



## elody21 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks guys. I used to use a combination of finishes but it took sooooooooooooooo long for it to dry I tried something new. Very easy!!!!! Minwax Wipe-onPoly gloss!!!! I apply each coat very thinnly with torn Bounty paper towel. My lathe will run very slow which helps. I leave the project on the lathe on slow and douse the torn edge of the paper towel until all surfaces are thinly covered. After each coat dries use very fine sand paper,dust and coat again. I usually put about 6 to 8 coats on the project before using 12000 micro mesh and then use a buffing compound to shine it up! I know, I love shiny! If your lathe does not go slowly you can still apply the finish just in thinner coats. The coats dry pretty  fast but I would not put more than 4 coats in one day. This minwax is pretty user friendly and you can get it at Home Depot! Alice


----------



## MikeMcM1956 (May 22, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> They look great. I just got a Barracuda system and I can't wait to find time to start learning how to turn bowls and such. Good work.


 
Were you at the the GCWA Retreat in Conroe last weekend?

Mike


----------



## Darley (May 22, 2009)

Very nice Alice, well done


----------



## skywizzard (May 22, 2009)

Beautiful Alice,
thanks for the info on finishing.


----------



## jedgerton (May 22, 2009)

Wow, those are fantastic.  Makes our pens look kind of simple.

John


----------



## leehljp (May 22, 2009)

Very inspiring work! I have a bowl (my first) for which I have not made a lid yet. It has been in my mind to make ebony accoutrements like you did. Beautiful work!


----------



## ngeb528 (May 23, 2009)

Beautiful, Alice.

Can you explain the 'torn edge' process a little more?  I'm confused on how that works.


----------



## mickr (May 23, 2009)

beautiful work..you go girl


----------



## VisExp (May 23, 2009)

Those look beautiful.  I really like the cottonwood vessel.  The grain on the lid mathches nicely with the base, and the finial looks great.  

What hollowing system are you using?


----------



## Fred (May 23, 2009)

Your work in turning and finishing these bowls is absolute beautiful to look at and it would have to be much prettier in person.

You have brought the hidden beauty of God's wood and you should be very proud of these pieces.

Keep up the excellent work and the market will beat a path to and through your doors. :biggrin:


----------



## jkeithrussell (May 25, 2009)

MikeMcM1956 said:


> Were you at the the GCWA Retreat in Conroe last weekend?
> 
> Mike


 
Nope -- never heard of it.


----------



## nava1uni (May 26, 2009)

Wow, those are very beautiful.  I love the combinations of wood.


----------



## elody21 (Jun 3, 2009)

*finish on items*



ngeb528 said:


> Beautiful, Alice.
> 
> Can you explain the 'torn edge' process a little more?  I'm confused on how that works.



I cannot take credit for the idea. Steve Sinner is in my wood turning club and he told be how to do it. The torn edge of the paper towel I guess works like a very fine wide brush. It ONLY works if you have a lathe that will go slowly.
 Sorry for the delay in a response. I just have not been signed on lately.
I could try to make a little demo of it. Where is the site that you can put things like that on? I cannot remember the name. Alice


----------



## elody21 (Jun 3, 2009)

VisExp said:


> Those look beautiful.  I really like the cottonwood vessel.  The grain on the lid mathches nicely with the base, and the finial looks great.
> 
> What hollowing system are you using?




 For those I just used hand held hollowing tools. 
One wood that makes great finials is epa(spelling?). It is used for making decks. So if you can get your hands on a scrap piece you will have enough forever. It is fine grained and stains well. Although with a finish, it is a rich brown color anyway or if you use a black dye you have "ebony" Alice


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 9, 2009)

Beautiful work, Alice!


----------

